# Tankless Water Heaters



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اذكر أن هناك موضوع مشابه للصديق الحبيب محمد ميكانيك
لم اجد الموضوع لاضيف عليه
فافترعت هذا الموضوع 
وهو هدية له وللجميع


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Rheem Hybrid Electric Water Heater - How It Works


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.rheem.com/documents/hybrid-heat-pump-rheem-hybrid-heat-pump-spec-sheet


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.rheem.com/docs/fetchdocument.aspx?ID=4477b275-90fc-420f-a207-3a9718cdf5d9


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.rheem.com/documents/hybrid-heat-pump-rheem-hybrid-heat-pump-brochure


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Water Heater Guide for Gas, Electric, Tank or Tankless Water Heaters


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Tankless Water Heater Energy Calculator
http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=sizing+tankless+water+heater+calculator&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEAQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rheem.com%2Fproducts%2Ftankless_water_heaters%2Fenergy_calculator&ei=GcK5UIK6BMWThgfbhYCYBQ&usg=AFQjCNFPmq4HY1j6SeY9V4rUzzbJie6uoA


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الحسابات ايضلا
Rinnai Sizing Calculator: Select Your Application


----------



## المهندس الحالم (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Thank You


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الصورة من هنا 
Tankless Water Heaters


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

التثبيت
Installing a Tankless Water Heater


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Natural Gas & Propane Tankless Water Heater System


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne...ers/ElectricTanklessCompetitiveAssessment.pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.hubbellheaters.com/www/pdf/hubbell_model_tx_tankless.pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.chandlerdesignbuild.com/files/fhbDecJan08.pdf


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مقارنة بين الغازي والكهربائي

Electric vs Gas On Demand Water Heaters


----------



## nofal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aati badri (3 ديسمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



وجزاك خيرا
وشاكر تفاعلك مع الموضوع


----------

